# Gunwriter Stephen A. Camp has died



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

It has been reported on several other forums that Stephen A. Camp has died. He was a well-published gunwriter, an active member of many of the larger gun-related Internet forums, and also had his own website, Hi Powers and Handguns .

I've never read an article of his that I didn't enjoy, and I usually learned something along the way, too. I've had a quote from one of his articles as my signature line for quite a while now, as it resonates with me, as did much of his writing.

Best, Mr. Camp


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

RIP and a Well Done

AFS


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've always enjoyed his work and his postings, he will surely be missed.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

It is a sad day. He will missed.


----------



## buckler (May 24, 2011)

yes, he is one of the very few who bothered to test real CCW guns and carry loads on animals. His recommendations were usually very sensible.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

RIP MR. Camp


I never got to tell you this. Back in the mid 90's when I started getting into reading about handguns, I always looked forward to your articles. I enjoyed your writing style and the way you looked at things. When I turned 21 my first handgun purchase was a .40 Browning Hi Power. I also enjoy reading your posts on the gun forums as well. You were always willing to help people out and answer their questions. 

We'll miss you as you were a great asset to the shooting comunity and a gentleman.


----------

